# Help with living room colors and furniture



## Vince86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey, You want to go with White, Light Blue, Black for theme. This is the best image I can relate your description with:

http://joreep.com/light-blue-and-black-living-room-amazing-decoration-2-inspiration-design.html

for the chairs:

http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hub/15705/file-13270815-jpg/images/084,_amandanisbet.jpg


----------



## Jon Rowland (Feb 22, 2015)

its proven that colors reflect peoples moods so for a living room where you are going to have friends an family over you want to go with a light color so the room does not feel deppresing, and for your trim i would say a medium to dark stain such as mahogany or a cherry finish. if you get an area rug to clash with your furniture go with a plad, stripped, or square design. any of those choices will accent off of a dark color couch or chair or loveseat. again this paticular room of your house is a room you want to keep well lit so a thin partial see through curtin would work great. hope i have helped an good luck.


----------

